# Beretta Px4 Storm .40"



## Holland1953 (Sep 10, 2017)

Dear members,

I am very new to the Beretta marque, although I've been drooling over the 92 for many years, finally the Storm PX4 winning me over at the recent Phoenix gun show. I felt that it was a good choice as my points were that it HAD to be pre-owned and in 40 cal. I have a penchant for guns with a good and honest degree of patina - and this one has it in oodles. It shows signs of many thousands of rounds having been fed through it and a general nice amount of holster wear as well. The action is crisp and smooth, and the dealer had three mags with it and accepted $400 cash. Checking up online, the gun's approx date of manufacture is 2006 and has a PY prefix with the serial # starting with a zero, a nice early gun I feel.

I have noticed that the barrel # does not match the frame #. Does this indicate a replacement barrel?

Hoping anyone can shed some light on the matter, so many thanks in advance.


----------

